# Club LandOr Owners new assessment fee?



## dawnalt (Feb 3, 2010)

Did any other owners get the newest letter about a $699 assessment/upgrade fee?   Know anyone on the board of directors?


----------



## Banker (Feb 8, 2010)

No, we know no one to change this fee or to complain about it to...lol...we will just have to breathe deep and pay......we aren't too pleased....although it stated that they would put in an elevator and that would be excellent....two of our friends who go have MS and cannot do stairs so they have not been able to use the lounge on the 2nd floor or the restaurant on the third floor for the past few years...also some others are getting older and their knees are not what they used to be so the elevator would be great for them also.....I am only 54 so I am quite active myself and always walk all over Paradise Island, etc.....but I feel for those who are not.  So, I guess this means no tearing down of the place to rebuild...it will be nice to have new tvs, bedding, drapes, etc.  Now if they could only make the bathrooms bigger with bigger showers..that is my biggest complaint..I can deal with small kitchens and bedrooms, but bathrooms...they are another story!!!  Sue


----------



## richardm (Feb 8, 2010)

*Club Land'or has a recurring renovation fee every fifth year...*

This shouldn't really be considered a special assessment.. The letter just indicates how the refurbishment fee is going to be used..

For this resort, the owner pays an annual m. fee- and an additional refurbishment fee every fifth year. If he uses the ownership at the resort (doesn't bank or exchange the week) he is also charged a number of usage fees and surcharges as well as tourist taxes..


----------

